# yotes



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Been hearing alot of yote latley in the morning. I was thinking of going out on wed. morning was wandering if anyone ever uses those cheep electronic calls from walmart. Any luck with these type calls?

Another thing, all I have is either a 12 gauge, 54 cal. muzzleloader, or 7mm Mag, which should I use?

Dave


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Evendently you don't care what the pelt looks like after you kill them. The 12ga for closer shots either slugs or 00. 54cal for up to approx. 150yds. The 7mm beyond that. All will make a rather nasty mess of the exit hole. Most people who want the hide will use a 22-250, 223, 222 which also takes care of the long shots.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

ClickerCrazy said:


> Been hearing alot of yote latley in the morning. I was thinking of going out on wed. morning was wandering if anyone ever uses those cheep electronic calls from walmart. Any luck with these type calls?
> 
> Another thing, all I have is either a 12 gauge, 54 cal. muzzleloader, or 7mm Mag, which should I use?
> 
> Dave


Don't think - pelt's. They are all in transition (molting) or going into it? I saw one last week & looked down-right scraggley. Wait till end of Oct. into Nov. & Dec., That's when you will get them in pime condition for a nice rug mount.
As far as what your gonna use? Any of the above will work, but consider double 'OO' for now, great for a running yote, nothing now is worthy of mounting, rug or ?.

Nik


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Go with the MAG!!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

That's what I was think'n weav. My brother bought the 7mm for me one year for Christmas. At the time I lived in WV, but never did get a chance to hunt with it. I've shot it out to 300yds, and it is right on with a good rest. I'd really like to see what kind of damage it does.

I bought one of those electronic calls tonight at walmart. Has a howl, pup yip, fawn distress, cottentail, and jackrabbit. Any one ever use one with any succsess?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry I am replying so late. I have one of the calls you are speaking of, I think. On a calm day with little or no wind it works OK but stronger winds just overpower it. I also use mouth blown calls to draw them in and then use the electronic as the coaxer. Once the underbrush starts to grow I use a 12 Ga. with #4 buckshot or a round I load myself with .24 cal buckshot and BB size shot mixed. Works pretty good out to 40 yds or so. the 00 buck leaves some big holes in the pattern at 30-45 yds so I like the higher pellet count of the smaller buckshot loads. 22mag works good at this time of year also because where I hunt longer shots aren't really an option due to terrrain. 

Good luck and let us know how you do.

Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Getting the rifles/shotgun out for the first weekend of July. Going down near Mineral city and harrass some song-dogs. Anyone else doing any summer hunting? Figure I can scout squirrels and deer while I poke around for Coyote.

Huntinbull


----------

